#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Учёба и отдых у моря

## dongen

С 1 по 5 августа планируется проведение семинара на побережье Азовского моря (район Новоазовска). Темы и мастер-классы: 1. Медитации согласно Ланкаватара сутре. 2. Занятия по йоге, в том числе парные и групповые техники. 3. Цигун. 4. Перестройка тела: методы Бодхидармы, массажные техники, работа со стихиями и т.д. 5. Практики оздоровления (возможно мастер-классы и лекции прогрессивных врачей, спасших не одну тысячу жизней. Ведические, современные, традиционо славянские и нетрадиционные методы оздоровления и укрепления иммунитета). 6. Простоотдых, просто море, просто Солнце и пляж, просто еда, просто дхьяна  :Smilie: 
Можно принимать участие в интересующих темах.

Стоимость за один день проживания - 25 гривен (7 дол США) с человека. За участие в обучении - 50 гривен (12 дол США) в день. Номера в основном двухместные. Есть кухня, холодильники, летний душ, развитая инфраструктура посёлка. До моря - несколько десятков метров.  :Big Grin: 

контактный телефон: 80686917175
мейл: dongen@rambler.ru

----------


## Дохо

Да, Донген, Вы заставляете задуматься - не отложить ли мне поездку в Южную Пальмиру? :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

*dongen*, а вы не могли бы поподробнее рассказать, а то что-то проводится хорошее, но непонятно кем. Кто учитель (учителя), кто врач (врачи), у кого они учились, получали прибежище, обеты, передачи?

В буддизме ведь это немаловажно, как вы знаете.

----------


## dongen

Лучше обращаться на мейл - вышлю презентацию.
Врачи не принимали Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях, но являются первоклассными профи и добропорядочными людьми. А здоровье нынче нужно как никогда  :Smilie: 
Что каксается направлений, то цигун от мастеров Лю Гуанлай, Фен Даши.
Йога - Бихарское и Бомбейское направление, Буддийские практики - естественно чань.  :Smilie: 
Природа - естественная  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Undeliverale mail. Причем адрес я копировала.
Странная презентация у вас.  :Smilie: 

Я вам в ПС свой мэйл пришлю, а вы мне презентацию, ладно?

----------


## dongen

в смысле странная??? не понял.
письма на мейл приходят с форума свободно, без проблем.

----------


## Ersh

А что это за медитация согласно Ланкаватара-сутре?

----------


## dongen

читайте сутру - там написано. Гунантабхадра рекомендловал её, да и Бодхидхарма тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Это замечательно. Правильно ли я понимаю, что прочитав эту Сутру я могу заплатить сам себе 25 гривенв день?
А от кого Вы получили драгоценное право учить Ланкаватаре других людей? Где обучались толкованию этой Сутры?

----------


## dongen

Спросите ещё о наличии диплома  :Smilie: 
Если скажу - всё равно не поверите  :Smilie: 
с математикой предлагаю подружиться, точнее арифметикой и внимательностью. По вопросу 25 ГРИВЕН в день - читайте внимательнее, пожалуйста, прошлые сообщения. ВЫ НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО поняли. 
А платить себе можете сколько можете - Ваше право  :Smilie: ))))  вот токо откуда у Вас,  Драгоценного, гривны то  :Smilie: ))
ПС: уровень постижения проверяется не "канцелярскими" вопросами. Намо Будда!
умиротворите ум, пожалуйста, ответ прийдёт из ниоткуда  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

и вдогонку: в ОТК или ревизоры никто ведь не записывался  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Зато в полугурки запись не останавливается. Мне, как администратору форума, небезразлично, что за информация и с какой целью появляется на Форуме.

----------


## Ersh

И вдогонку - чтобы проводить мастер-классы нужно быть мастером.

----------


## Владов

Чутье меня не подвело...

----------


## Musubi

Зря вы так на dongen наезжаете,пусть он официально не мастер,но упражнения,которые он показывает,подчерпнутые от мастеров- очень эффективные и полезные,которые вам помогут зарядиться и оздоровится тем более на природе,у моря.Сам бы поехал,да только из Сочи вернулся,где практиковал цигун(частично и от dongen),теперь чувствую себя отдохнувшим и заряженным на 100%.

----------


## Ersh

...А неофициально - ведет себя как мастер :Smilie: 
Про цигун я ничего не говорил, как Вы заметили.

----------


## Дохо

> Чутье меня не подвело...


А в чем именно? :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

> ...Стоимость за один день проживания - 25 гривен (7 дол США) с человека. За участие в обучении - 50 гривен (12 дол США) в день...


_Информация к размышлению:_
вьетнамская соломенная остроконечная шляпа стоит 8 долларов США :Wink: 

Вот я и думаю - прошляпить или не прошляпить это мероприятие? :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Чутье меня не подвело...


напоминаю о фильме "Маленький Будда" - Вас чуть не подвело посмотреть его  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dongen

> ...А неофициально - ведет себя как мастер
> Про цигун я ничего не говорил, как Вы заметили.


так и до поведения как Будда недалеко дошлёпать  :Big Grin: 
может запретить?  :Wink: 
зачем нам много будд, хватит одного Шакьямуни? - Ом, муни муни махамуни!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

а если форма ответа Вас не устраивает - то ничего не поделать. Именно для Вас, уважаемый, именно такая форма.
Намо Кшитигарбха!

----------


## Ersh

Нет, йогой не занимался, супруга занималась. и полно знакомых йогов. Вам не кажется, что Вы разговариваете сами с собой?

----------


## Оскольд

> а если форма ответа Вас не устраивает - то ничего не поделать. Именно для Вас, уважаемый, именно такая форма.
> Намо Кшитигарбха!


Перечитайте Сутру Помоста, прежде чем так писать, это все таки базис...

----------


## Legba

> поэтому и *считают КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ йогой*, то есть базис и основной фундамент, на котором можно строить свой дом *либо по 8 ступеням, либо акцентируясь на какой-либо из них, отсюда и разные дороги: бхакти, джняна, лайя, карма и т.д.*


Не для dongen, а для остальной публики.
В данном пассаже содержится несколько фактических ошибок, на которые считаю своим долгом обратить ваше внимание.
1. Формулировка "классическая йога" настолько некорректна, насколько это вообще возможно. Кто так считает - совершенно неясно. На данный момент не существует школ йоги, ведущих парампару от Патанджали. Более того, далеко не все (хотя и многие) школы используют текст "Йога-Сутр Патанджали". Есть куда более содержательные и принципиальные трактаты - хотя бы "Шива-Самхита". Одна из наиболее широко представленных в России парампар - т.н. "Кундалини-йога" вообще имеет _сикхское_ происхождение и свои, неиндуистские первоисточники.

2.Восемь ступеней йоги не имеют никакого отношения к "бхакти, джняна и т.д." Это:
*1. Яма*
Ахимса – ненасилие 
Сатья – правдивость 
Астейя – неворовство 
Брахмачарья – воздержание 
Апариграха – нестяжательство
*2.Нияма*
Шауча – чистота 
Самтоша – удовлетворенность 
Тапас – пыл, религиозное рвение 
Свадхьяя – самоисследование и изучение священных текстов 
Ишвара Пранидхана – сдача на милость Бога

*3.Асана*
*4.Пранаяма*
*5.Пратьяхара*
*6.Дхарана*
*7.Дхьяна*
*8.Самадхи*

Следует попутно заметить, что во многих школах (например у Натхов), состав ям и ниям отличается по количеству и содержанию (может содержать джапу, хому и т.д.). Классификация Патанджали и здесь не является общепринятой.

Отметим также, что наличие пункта "Ишварапранидхана" во второй ступени, подразумевающего теистическое воззрение, делает невозможным для буддиста освоение Ниямы как ступени, а значит и дальнейшего продвижения к асанам и пранаяме, в рамках данной системы. Если же мы говорим о фитнесе, то при чем тут Патанджали?  :Smilie:  Так что Ерш вряд-ли мог бы заниматься "классической йогой" не впав в ложные воззрения.

Термины "бхакти-йога" и так далее вообще не связаны с хатха-йогой. Вайшнавы (ака кришнаиты, ака ИСКОН) пример чистой бхакти-йоги. Никакими физическими упражнениями им заниматься не предписывается - зачем, если Господь Кришна и так все разрулит. С другой стороны, Кришнамурти, пример джняна-йогина в чистом виде, также не замечен в выполнении какой-либо физкультуры.

Лично мои буддийские Наставники высказывали об индуистской йоге следующим образом (цитирую по памяти):
Богдо-Геген Ринпоче: "Ну, если для здоровья - можно позаниматься. Главное - не думайте, что это Дхарма. А тело должно быть здоровым, конечно."

Патрул Ринпоче:" Индуистская и буддийская йога - совершенно разные вещи. Будьте очень осторожны. Во первых, вы можете запутаться, когда будете изучать ца-лунг. Подумаете - "о, это я уже знаю". кроме того, Вы должны быть носителями чистого Учения, ничего не смешивать. Это очень важно для следующих поколений.

----------


## Топпер

> Несомненно, Юрий, Вы пропустили целый период из жизни Будды, когда он учился в общине йогов.


Скорее целый период в 500 жизней, когда он был Бодхисаттой.

----------


## Дохо

> А он йогу и перподавал. Свою, буддийскую йогу, Но корни у нее - в классической йоге,


Да Вы что? :Smilie: 
А я-то думал по невежеству, что Срединный Путь :Smilie: 




> На досуге назовите мне людей, "не получавших даже Прибежища у кого-либо из наставников - но объявивших себя не просто буддистами, но даже монахами. Иной раз эти подвижники давали Дхарме больше, чем сонмы монахов, обитающих в монастырях и у которых было всё чин чином по части "прямой передачи".
> Я не знаю таких, было бы интересно.


Пожалуйста, взял наугад с полки Накорчевского "История японского буддизма", ч.1 - вот имена: Гёко, Докё, Эн-но Гедзя (основатель сюген-до), Сёдо (которому Кукай посвятил целый трактат). Причем Сёдо около 7-ми лет практиковал - без Прибежища, без наставлений. И лишь только после этого принял постриг и монашеские обеты.
Как знать, может, в образе dongen'а живет второй Сёдо? :Wink:  А Вы - еще не реализовавшийся Кукай? :Smilie: 
Шутка - но в каждой шутке доля Дхармы :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Не для dongen, а для остальной публики.
> В данном пассаже содержится несколько фактических ошибок, на которые считаю своим долгом обратить ваше внимание.
> 1. Формулировка "классическая йога" настолько некорректна, насколько это вообще возможно. Кто так считает - совершенно неясно. На данный момент не существует школ йоги, ведущих парампару от Патанджали. Более того, далеко не все (хотя и многие) школы используют текст "Йога-Сутр Патанджали". Есть куда более содержательные и принципиальные трактаты - хотя бы "Шива-Самхита". Одна из наиболее широко представленных в России парампар - т.н. "Кундалини-йога" вообще имеет _сикхское_ происхождение и свои, неиндуистские первоисточники.
> 
> 2.Восемь ступеней йоги не имеют никакого отношения к "бхакти, джняна и т.д." Это:
> *1. Яма*
> Ахимса – ненасилие 
> Сатья – правдивость 
> Астейя – неворовство 
> ...


слишком безапеляционно, чтоб быть истиной. Отправляю Ваше внимание тогда к трудам Вивекананды.
Да и не с теми вайшнавами общались. Безграмотно называть их кришнаитами. Кришнаиты - одно из направлений вайшнавов, то естьотсюда кришнаитов вайшнавами можно называть, наоборот - неверно. Тем более БХАКТИ - не есть только вайшнавы, это ещё более объёмное понятие.
На религиоведа компететного не тянете.  :Smilie: 
"Классическая" - понятное дело не индийское, а западное название, учитывая, что массовую популяризацию йоги сделал тот же уже упомянутый Вивекананда.
Но если Вам нравится такие (свои) мнения - ноу проблем.

----------


## Ersh

Ну давайте все-таки не играть словами - йога, срединный Путь... На самом деле мы-то с Вами знаем. что Будда ничего не преподавал :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Ибо нечего преподавать :Smilie: 

Если человек не реализовался, то преподавать он имеет право только по прохождении опеределенного обучения, и то, очень ограниченное количество дисциплин. 
Тем более техники, основанные на интуиции.
Все равно все эти люди рано или поздно шли, проверяли свое постижение, принимали Прибежище, обеты - все как у людей. Не так?

----------


## dongen

> Перечитайте Сутру Помоста, прежде чем так писать, это все таки базис...


Вас что-то задевает в ответах?
Вы действительно такой наивный? или просто так играете?
Без Ваших "ценных" указаний в повелительном наклонении - ну просто никак?
Вас с детства учили встревать в чужой разговор?
Мы сутры не читаем, мы их практикуем. Пожалуйста, прочувствуйте разницу.
А для Вас лично, любителя и знатока сутр, подарочек: Сад-дхарма-пундарика сутра глава 28.

----------


## Оскольд

> Как знать, может, в образе dongen'а живет второй Сёдо?


Понимаете Дохо, здесь никто собственно не оспаривает достижения dongen'a. И близость к Учителю хотя и является несравненным подспорьем, но без личной практики может ничего и не дать и наоборот, человек, пусть и без учителя, но серьезно и долго(а у dongen'a стаж конечно большой) практикующий несомненно достигнет результатов.
Так что лично я не сомневаюсь, что dongen результаты имеет,и наверняка у него большой опыт(хотя ведь может статься и так, что без наставника этот опыт мог привести не туда, к примеру астрал для кого то достижение, а для классического дзена, насколько я понял, лишь отвлечение на пути и здесь чтобы не сбиться все же лучше с учителем) но вопрос в другом: человеку был задан прямой вопрос, но вместо того, чтобы дать прямой ответ он начал юлить, делать пространные намеки и, что больше всего не понравилось лично мне(  :Smilie:  ) приплетать сюда политику и поднимать национальные вопросы(замечу от себя, что в этой тяге искать различия, а не сходства, в этой тяге искать то, что людей разделяет, а не объединят, причем признаки "своего" всегда наделяются положительными качествами, а "вашего" отрицательными, мне видится по духу, не только что то антибуддийское, но и антидуховное в широком смысле, признаюсь, что и мое сердце не всегда свободно от подобного, но я хотя бы не притендую на роль наставника). Ну и потом сам стиль ответов dongen'a мне показался манипулятивным,хотя этот пункт я готов списать на особенности общения в интернет. 
Так что опыт, способности и достижения тут почти ни кем и не оспаривались, все хотели уяснить для себя ряд вопросов, или как выразился Бао проверить этикетки перед употреблением во внутрь, но как намекнул сам dongen с людьми наделенными такой осторожностью ему не по пути и на его мероприятиях они ему не нужны, т.с. "а зачем?" (  :Smilie:  ).
Вобщем то я думаю тему уже можно и закрыть, нового от dongena мы видимо не дождемся(да и так все ясно), а до бесконечности перемывать кости тоже не лучший вариант.

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый dongen! Не могли бы Вы ответить на мои смиренные вопросы к Вам в этом сообщении?

----------


## Оскольд

С каким сердцем заданы вопросы?




> Вас что-то задевает в ответах?


Да, увиливание и притягивание в тему политики и нац.вопросов, собственно если бы Вы этого не делали, Вы бы были лишены счастья общения со столь вредным собеседником, как я...




> Вы действительно такой наивный? или просто так играете?


Я действительно такой наивный и действительно так играю  :Smilie: , а вот что мне интересно, это то, что сами на словах ратуя за не переход на личности, Вы постоянно в это скатываетесь...




> Без Ваших "ценных" указаний в повелительном наклонении - ну просто никак?


А без Ваших? Я лишь отзеркалил Ваш стиль и получил столь бурную и эмоциональную реакцию, замечу, что те, кого Вы на наших глазах мучили подобными ценными указаниями, вели себя в ответ куда более сдержаннее и достойнее, так у кого "уровень" выше? может Вам у них чему поучиться? Вместо того, чтобы постоянно намекать на свои сверхдостижения и их неопытность?




> Вас с детства учили встревать в чужой разговор?


Я еще с внутреутробного периода такой :Smilie:  Если Вам это так интересно...




> Мы сутры не читаем, мы их практикуем. Пожалуйста, прочувствуйте разницу.
> А для Вас лично, любителя и знатока сутр, подарочек: Сад-дхарма-пундарика сутра глава 28.


Это мимо кассы, Вы, простите, не поняли юмора, пожалуйте за хохмой((она же еврейская мудрость) в Одессу...

И вообще, прежде чем осквернять меня своими выпадами подумайте прежде о карме, международных конвенциях и законодательстве Украины, или Вы сотрудник оранжевого СБУ и Вам законы не писаны :Wink: 

Засим я раскланиваюсь и продолжать с Вами беседу не вижу смысла, тема закрыта. Удачи! :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

молодец Оскольд!!! давно бы так! по-меньше трёпа, больше бодхичитты-действия!
Вот таки уважил сынок ПАПАШУ (Будду)!  :Smilie:  Уважаю!!!
Успехов в практике! а подарочек посмотрите, по-возможности, прошу Вас, на досуге.

----------


## Дохо

Оскольду
Гм-гм, закрывать темы имеет право только Администратор форума :Wink:  Видимо, Вы хотели сказать, что тему для себя лично закрыли? :Smilie: 




> ...Если человек не реализовался, то преподавать он имеет право только по прохождении опеределенного обучения, и то, очень ограниченное количество дисциплин...


Вот! Хорошая реплика!
А как быть с целым рядом школ буддизма, где реализации как таковой нет? Например, амидаизм? Или нитирэновское направление?
Подобные школы вообще не то, что не обещают реализацию для адепта в данном перерождении - а даже более того:
а) отодвигают ее в неопределенно далекое будущее, порой во много кальп вперед;
и
б) перекладывают реализацию с усилий адепта на благоволение всевозможных эманаций будд и боддхисаттв.
Это буддийские школы? А ведь их сторонники преподают вовсе без реализации :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Уважаемый dongen! Не могли бы Вы ответить на мои смиренные вопросы к Вам в этом сообщении?


могу, но не буду. Не в тему они и не с тем намерением задаты.

----------


## Ersh

Ну, во-первых, мы говорим о человеке, преподающем Дзен, а не амидаизм и не нитирен-сю.
Во-вторых, в амидаизме есть просветление в этой жизни, и есть просветленные. Вы какие-то расхожие слухи транслируете.
Вам не кажется, что Вы заваливаете меня все новыми и новыми доводами из области вне предмета нашего обсуждения? Таким образом мы уходим от темы.

----------


## Дохо

to Ersh
Я не заваливаю Вас доводами - я просто обращаю внимание, что нужно быть к людям чуточку помягче и не выносить безапеляционных суждений.
Ведь мы же буддисты, не так ли? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я бы был бы помягче, если бы мне не было бы жалко людей, которых Донген учит неизвестно чему - к ним по-Вашему не стоит быть помягче? А сам Геннадий уже взрослый мальчик, да я его не бью. не пытаю... Нет?

----------


## Оскольд

> Успехов в практике! а подарочек посмотрите, по-возможности, прошу Вас, на досуге.


Это какой такой :Smilie: ? Я вас недопонял, простите :Smilie: 



> Гм-гм, закрывать темы имеет право только Администратор форума Видимо, Вы хотели сказать, что тему для себя лично закрыли?


Давайте без гм гм, я сказал то, что хотел сказать и не словом больше, и кстати когда dongen закрывал тему Вы были согласны, хоть он и не админ :Wink:  а вообще, прошу в Одессу, за хохмой....

----------


## Буль

> могу, но не буду. Не в тему они и не с тем намерением задаты.


А как Вы узнали с каким намерением они заданы?

----------


## Дохо

to Ersh
Ок, я приведу Вам пример из своей жизни.
Еще в конце 80-х на волне увлечения восточными БИ я познакомился с одним человеком, о котором я уже вскользь упоминал. Мы с товарищами стали у него тренироваться.
Затем начались "откровения" - якобы он носитель тибетской традиции, хранитель древней тибетской школы и т.д. Красивая легенда - и, главное, во многом подкованная: упоминались имена Дармадоди, Дандарона и т.д. Наряду с ними упоминались и вовсе неизвестные имена других якобы наставников, "передавших" ему знания. Т.е. классический развод - чтобы обман нельзя было перепроверить, его нужно перемешать с правдой :Smilie: 
Естественно, заинтересовался буддизмом, принял у него Прибежище. Было это еще в 1989г.
Однако спустя время, когда шлюзы гласности открылись, я получил возможность познакомиться и с другими людьми, интересующимися буддизмом. Ну а дальше - приглашение Вон Мен Сынима, возможность познакомиться с настоящей традицией. И как итог - расставание с тем псевдо-наставником.
Уж не знаю, можно ли считать Прибежище таковым в 1989г. у того человека? Поэтому я и говорю, что принял Прибежище в 1992г. у Вон Мён Сынима. 
Однако как знать, не кармическая ли это предопределенность, приход к Дхарме таким вот путем, изначально через шарлатана? :Smilie:  Но спустя годы я понял, что на самом деле должен быть благодарным этому человеку - возможно, без знакомства с ним я бы не пришел к буддизму никогда...

В отличие от этой личности, dongen поступает весьма корректно - он приглашает известных наставников, учителей и мастеров с ретритами к себе, приезжает на ретриты и практики со своей группой. Т.е. сам не то, что не скрывает - наоборот, дает возможность людям познакомиться с различными традициями. 
Поэтому я и говорю, что не нужно выносить безапеляционных суждений. Возможно, в прошлой жизни вы были друзьями, или были в отношениях учитель-ученик и dongen учился у Вас :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А я, если Вы внимательно читаете нашу полемику с Геннадием, не отрицаю, а признаю его неоспоримые заслуги в той части, которую Вы описали. Я об этом тоже прекрасно информирован)))
Его недостатки - это оборотная сторона его достоинств. Когда он избавится от достоинств - он избавится и от недостатков.

----------


## Дохо

> ...Его недостатки - это оборотная сторона его достоинств. Когда он избавится от достоинств - он избавится и от недостатков.


Золотые слова!!! :Smilie: 
Намо Будда!!!

----------


## Legba

Так. На истину и религиоведение - не претендую.



> Безграмотно называть их кришнаитами. Кришнаиты - одно из направлений вайшнавов, то естьотсюда кришнаитов вайшнавами можно называть, наоборот - неверно.


"Вайшнавы" - это нормальный термин. "Кришнаиты" - практически ругательство - _ни одна из групп так себя не называет_. Это термин навроде "ламаизм". Тем не мене, другие форумчане не обязаны знать самоназвание, посему привел народный синоним.



> Да и не с теми вайшнавами общались.


Я общался с:
1. Из гаудия - вайшнавов с ИСККОНовцами.
2. С представителями Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матх.
3. С преданными Парашурамы в Индии, Тамил-Наду.
Я  очень сомневаюсь, что Вы лично могли общаться с представителями каких-либо других групп, разве что совершенно самопальных. Но Вы можете легко развеять мои сомнения.



> "Классическая" - понятное дело не индийское, а западное название, учитывая, что массовую популяризацию йоги сделал тот же уже упомянутый Вивекананда.


Вивекананду, равно как и Рамакришну, куда больше уважают на Западе (особенно в России) нежели в Индии. Но это так, к слову. Я не встречал упоминаний о "классической" йоге и на Западе. В России так некоторое время называли традицию Дрихендры Брахмачарьи, но сейчас опомнились. Кроме того, мне не известно о йогических группах, обучение в которых вели бы ученики (или - ученики учеников) Вивекананды. Есть "Миссия Рамакришны", но это про другое. Если Вы уточните, *кто именно и что* называет классической йогой - буду безмерно благодарен. Вы, очевидно, обучаете именно "классической йоге"?

----------


## Оскольд

dongen писал:



> А для Вас лично, любителя и знатока сутр, подарочек: Сад-дхарма-пундарика сутра глава 28.


Хотя Вы и подкинули сей подарок лично мне, но вот решил поделиться ссылкой, вдруг кому еще интересно будет:
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/C...rika-cutra.htm

----------


## Поляков

> Ну хотя бы для того что именем Ву Бонга не прикрывались...или для того, чтобы "юные адепты" задумались...Вам такая причина кажется недостаточной?


Я спросил сегодня. Никаких передач от дзен мастера Ву Бонга или других учителей школы "Кван Ум" Геннадий не получал. В школе "Кван Ум" он не является ни учителем дхармы, ни тем более дзен мастером. 

Еще Ву Бонг сказал, что дзен - не тайное учение, в нем нет никаких секретов. Если появляются тайны и недомолвки - это не дзен.

----------


## Поляков

> ТОднако тому же dongen'у я не могу не выразить своей благодарности - хотя бы за последний ретрит Сон Са Нима Ву Бонга, организованный, как следует из критики, "самозванцем" и "доморощенным гуру" dongen'ом.


К сожалению, я знаю dongen'а только по переписке (хотя мы возможно пересекались в один из его приездов в СПб). То, что на протяжении достаточного количества лет он организует приезды мастеров, занимается управлением общины - это действительно очень здорово и мало кто на это способен. Но если человек очень-очень сильно хочет быть учителем, гуру,  настолько сильно, что не выбирает средства и вводит людей в заблуждение, то это грустно.

----------


## Мусуби

> могу, но не буду. Не в тему они и не с тем намерением задаты.


Действительно какое-то странное упорство.dongen,как семинар то проходит,много людей?

----------


## Ersh

> 17. И далее, Лохичча, вот какой-нибудь учитель не достигает своей цели отшельничества – цели, ради которой он, оставив дом, странствует бездомным. И не достигнув этой цели отшельничества, он наставляет учеников в истине: "Это к вашей пользе, это к вашему счастью". И эти ученики слушают его, склоняют к нему слух, приемлют мыслью это знание и не отвращаются от наставления учителя. Его следует порицать так: "Достопочтенный! Ты не достиг своей цели отшельничества – цели, ради которой, оставив дом, странствуешь бездомным. И не достигнув этой цели отшельничества, ты наставляешь учеников в истине: "Это к вашей пользе, это к вашему счастью". И эти ученики слушают тебя, склоняют к тебе слух, приемлют мыслью это знание и не отвращаются от наставления учителя. Подобным же образом человек, оставив свое поле, решил бы, что надо очищать чужое поле. И вот я говорю, что свершение этого есть греховное свойство алчности. Ибо что один может сделать для другого?"
> 
> Таков, Лохичча, второй вид учителей, который подлежит порицанию в мире, и кто порицает подобного учителя, порицание того правильно, согласно с истиной, безупречно.


Лохичча сутта

----------


## Kleon

А в лотосовой сутре написанно то, каким должен быть учитель дхармы. Может стоит рассматривать по этому куритетию?

----------


## Юнонг

Если у кого-то есть энергия что-то организовывать, то оно и будет организовываться, и ни название, ни принадлежность к чему-то значения не имеют. А если для кого-то имеет значение, то они опять ошибаются.  Существовало, существует и будет существовать множество цигунов, йог, ретритов, мастеров и псевдомастеров. Нужны ли они? Не нужны. И не ненужны. Глупо вмешиваться со своими установками в то, что само по себе происходит, как следствие миллиона причин. Ни у участников, ни у основных участников, ни у лиц, устраивающих всевозможные сборища, нет правильных, или более правильных мнений и высказываний. Нет учителей, нет учеников. Нет не ни сыра, ни бора. Скажете, что это и так ясно?. Так вот не ясно же.... С чем борьба?  Да, пусть все бегают, если бегается.... Ни к чему поднимать флаги на крепостях. Ни к чему освещать фонариками путь блаждающим.  Флаги и так поднимаются, крепости и так разрушаются.
Путь и так освещается, или не освещается.

----------


## Ersh

Глупо рассуждать о том, что делают другие, вмешиваются они, или не вмешиваются.

----------


## dongen

"как семинар то проходит,много людей?"
семинар прошёл отлично - на Азовье, и с оценкой "хорошо" - в Крыму.
На Азовье было свыше 30 человек в возрасте от грудного до 70, в Крыму - чуть более 10, в том числе и иностранцы: Россия, Китай, Польша, Молдавия.  :Smilie: 
Люди были благодарны. Пожертвования тоже свершились.

ПС для Ерша: прежде чем цитировать сутры, хорошо бы понимать их истинный смысл, кому и к чему они говорились и как испорчены переводом, а то порой не к месту "лепите" не только сутры, но и высказывания. Очень сожалею, но Вы нарушили предписания (обеты), в частности по "воздержание от лжи и клеветы". Очень жаль. При этом втянули и других  :Smilie: 
Наследие "большивизма-ленинизма" в его рьяно комсомольском варианте чувствуется ...., м-да, с негативным мышлением не создать ничего конструктивного.
Патриарх корейского ордена Чогё Сон Чоль сыним учил: "По-доброму взгляните на себя! по-доброму - на мир."

----------


## dongen

> А в лотосовой сутре написанно то, каким должен быть учитель дхармы. Может стоит рассматривать по этому куритетию?


В Высшей колеснице будд: только по таким критериям и рассматривать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Dongen
У нас только Вы понимаете смысл сутр, ага. Вы вообще-то иностранными языками, кроме русского владеете? Предстиавляю, сколько эзотерической чепухи было впихнуто в уши бедным участникам симпозиума. Вы вообще-то обеты Махаяны знаете? Про распространение лжеучений, например?

----------


## dongen

> 2 Dongen
> У нас только Вы понимаете смысл сутр, ага. Вы вообще-то иностранными языками, кроме русского владеете? Предстиавляю, сколько эзотерической чепухи было впихнуто в уши бедным участникам симпозиума. Вы вообще-то обеты Махаяны знаете? Про распространение лжеучений, например?


с Вашими искривлённым слышанием и постоянным придумыванием сложно общаться  :Smilie: 
почему Вы бросаетесь в крайности? и так негативно думаете о людях? 
мы живём намного чище, чем Вы себе там понафантазировали либо представляете.
Меньше представлений и ближе к реальности.
Не пошли бы Вы покланяться - поклонов так 1500 ? ей богу, попустило бы. Только за один сест, естественно, можно и с небольшими перерывами.
На "тупое ехидство" с  Вашей стороны и не только с Вашей - нет особого смысла отвечать. Но из сострадания к Вам и другим отвечу: смыслы сутр ведомы многим. Именно СМЫСЛЫ!!! поскольку в одной фразе Будды - множество смыслов, а живые существа воспринимают эти смыслы в силу своего уровня духовного развития. Некие смыслы ведомы и мне.

----------


## dongen

> Я спросил сегодня. Никаких передач от дзен мастера Ву Бонга или других учителей школы "Кван Ум" Геннадий не получал. В школе "Кван Ум" он не является ни учителем дхармы, ни тем более дзен мастером. 
> 
> Еще Ву Бонг сказал, что дзен - не тайное учение, в нем нет никаких секретов. Если появляются тайны и недомолвки - это не дзен.


Господин Поляков, абсолютно не уверен, что Вы правильно запомнили, а тем более правильно поняли смысл речь У Бонг сон са нима.
На "официальном учёте" в школе Кван Ум наша сангха не состоит. Мы больше последователи смысла учения и наставлений Хуэйнена. Нам нравится сотрудничество с почтенным У Бонг сон са нимом - вот мы и сотрудничаем, за что ему глубокое спасибо. И как тактичный человек, думаю, что У Бонг сон са ним вряд ли ставил "оценки" уровню мастерства наших учитилей, наставнков, инструкторов.
По поводу "тайного" Хуэйнен наставлял: передавайте незримо тайные знаки от Сердца к Сердцу.
если Вы не понимаете о чём речь, то тем более слова здесь бессильны. Если понимаете, то смысла в словах нет.
Сам же  У Бонг сон са нимом очень так профессионально и незримо внешнему оку - тайно - работал с сознанием ряда адептов. Например, затормозил колебание скандх в одном из парней - абсолютно не спрашивая его об этом   :Smilie:  - и это заметили многие из присутствующих тогда.  :Wink:  Так что есть все шансы поинтересоваться как он это делает  :Big Grin: 
Намо Будда!
Квансеум босаль!

----------


## Ersh

2 Dongen
А что я так искривленно понял? Вы еще ни разу не дали честного и прямого ответа на прямые вопросы. Вот и приходится пользоваться информацией из сторонних источников. Если же опираться на информацию из Ваших лотосоподобных уст, то картинка получается и вовсе удручающая. Всякие туманные намеки на какие-то инициации, которые Вы получили неизвестно от кого не выезжая из Донецка (кстати, инициация - это только начало какого-то процесса, объясняю Вам смысл этого слова), участие в семинаре каких-то врачей-биоэнергентиков, фейсконтроль этот пресловутый. И все это сдобрено призывами не оценивать (Вас ), и по-доброму к Вам относиться. Я отношусь к Вам по-доброму, хотя это может быть и непонятно из стиля моего общения. В силу своего малого разумения, я считаю, что Вы идете не по тому пути, и ведете не туда людей, которые Вам доверяют. Вы человек харизматичный, и деятельный, а это очень опасно, если Вы не воспринимаете ни малейшей критики.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ну правда, хоть бы один конкретный ответ, на заданные вопросы.

А то только одно "Поливание других грязью" :Mad: 

Понятно, о Ву Бонге говорите плохо потому, что после одного визита в вашу сангху он к вам больше не собирается? Не так ли? 

Так откройте свой секрет, кто ваш учитель? Только пожалуйста, о Вон Мен Сыниме не слова. Вы ведь всего его два раза видели, и таких кто видел Сынима 2 раза- как минимум тысяч десять наберется  :Wink:  И если все в учителя запишутся, ох, горя не оберешься. 

Конечно, я понимаю,  вам бороться с форумом просто необходимо, а то, кусок хлеба у бедного Донгена отнимем. Или вы еще чем то зарабатываете, кроме  ваших семинаров? Только не врите, ведь это легко проверить.   Как и легко проверить другие  факты вашей биографии. 

 Но по моему, всем участникам форума и так все ясно. А вот молодых людей которых вы учите -жалко. Не у всех ведь в Донецке есть интернет.

Одумайтесь Донген, пока не поздно.

----------


## dongen

> Ну правда, хоть бы один конкретный ответ, на заданные вопросы.
> 
> А то только одно "Поливание других грязью"
> 
> Понятно, о Ву Бонге говорите плохо потому, что после одного визита в вашу сангху он к вам больше не собирается? Не так ли? 
> 
> Так откройте свой секрет, кто ваш учитель? Только пожалуйста, о Вон Мен Сыниме не слова. Вы ведь всего его два раза видели, и таких кто видел Сынима 2 раза- как минимум тысяч десять наберется  И если все в учителя запишутся, ох, горя не оберешься. 
> 
> Конечно, я понимаю,  вам бороться с форумом просто необходимо, а то, кусок хлеба у бедного Донгена отнимем. Или вы еще чем то зарабатываете, кроме  ваших семинаров? Только не врите, ведь это легко проверить.   Как и легко проверить другие  факты вашей биографии. 
> ...


Слышали звон, да не знаете где он.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Где Вы увидели "плохое" об У Бонг сон са ниме???? - у Вас не всё в порядке с восприятием. 
Попрошу свои "додумки" оставляйте при себе.  Пожалейте лучше себя. Разбирайте факты Вашей собственной биографии  :Smilie:  , а не чужие сплетни.
Да, и не хамите, пожалуйста. Очень прошу. Стиль допроса, мягко говоря, не применим - об этом уже неоднократно указывалось.
С Вами контакт окончен. 
Прошу заняться практикой, а не "фэнтази".
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

Убила фраза "не у всех в Донецке интернет"..... -  :Smilie: 
давно такого "попускалова" не видел в адрес Донецка. М-да, высокомерие всё то же..
А как старался почтенный Вон Мён сыним. Мне стыдно пред ним за Лену Пинчевскую. Очень стыдно.

----------


## Neroli

> давно такого "попускалова" не видел в адрес Донецка. М-да, высокомерие всё то же..


Вот так всегда. Нету аргументов в споре - оскорби собеседника.  :Smilie: 

А попробуйте иначе, по пунктам отвечать, типа так:
- Ву Бонг к нам не собирается потому потому-то. (есть письмо, что очень хочет и не может, к примеру).
- Мой Учитель такой-то (или я сам себе учитель, к примеру)
- Интернет в Донецке есть у всех, т.к. все, кто были на семинаре, узнали о нем ч/з интеренет как раз.

и т.п. 
ну опровергните нормально хоть что-то из сказанного, вы же мужчина.

----------


## Топпер

> Убила фраза "не у всех в Донецке интернет"..... - 
> давно такого "попускалова" не видел в адрес Донецка. М-да, высокомерие всё то же.


Вы может быть удивитесь, но в Питере, например, далеко не у всех интернеты.



> А как старался почтенный Вон Мён сыним. Мне стыдно пред ним за Лену Пинчевскую. Очень стыдно.


А за себя?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ну ладно . кто учитель у Донгена все все поняли. А сказать правду, слабо :EEK!: 

Вот вы тут всех обвиняете, что вас оскорбляют,  сплетни о вас распускают. Но вот если вы на этот вопрос конкретно и правдиво ответите, честное слово буду рада за вас.

Когда вас спрашивали о фотографии, которую каждый участник семинара должен вам прислать, вы ответили


 " Требовать ни с кого и ничего - не требуется, всё на добровольной основе и в СООТВЕТСТВИИ действующим законодательством Украины ...."


Пожалуйста ответьте в каком Законе Украины написано, что на буддийский семинар нужна фотография? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Совсем недавно из Киева вернулась Сестра Висака, она проводила там 10 дневный семинар. Никаких фотографий .
 А вам то они за чем?

И не говорите пожалуйста что Половина Донецка или сумашедшие или больны псориазом, лучше напишите нам № Закона, когда и кем?

Я надеюсь Достойный Учитель даст Достойный Ответ. :Wink:

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Попробую объяснить сей странный феномен. Те люди, которые чуть ли не боготворят учителей, находящихся в лоне традиции поэтому и склонны столь рьяно нападать на людей, претендующих на столь святое звание. Всё дело в психологии.
У меня, например, такое отношение: есть великие учителя, есть не столь великие. Всякие нужны. Один человек к примеру объявляет что может чему-то научить. Другие соглашаются его послушать. В чем проблема-то?
Заведет не туда, своротит с пути истинного? Да полноте. Человек же не бомбу учит собирать, а приобщает, знакомит с традицией. Даже если отсебятины много, если нашлись люди послушать значит в такой форме они и способны на тот момент усвоить учение.
Зачем эти страсти-мордасти?) Битье по щекам?)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Юрий Никифоров, а вы читали о чем пишет Донген ?

  Сплошные оскорбления, то в сторону участников форума, то в сторону России. Такое ОГРОМНОЕ нет ОГРОМЕНОЕ- Я Вы считаете это поведение достойное Учителя? И чему такой учитель ( причем за деньги) может научить?

Вот для примера, тот же Донген упоминал Иль Че Сынима. Иль Че Сыним - это русский монах, который более 10 лет провел в монастырях Кореи. Когда он приезжает в Москву, мы просим его дать Дхарматок. А он  скромно отвечает "Я еще молодой монах" А потом мы просто пъем чай, он  рассказывает нам о жизни в монастырях, о монашеской жизни, о терпении и т.д. А для нас это действительное Учение. Мы видим правильное поведение монаха и сами учимся этому.

А Сон Чоль Сыним которого тоже Донген упоманал, более 10 лет просидел в медитации и только потом начал изучать сутры.

Конечно если человеку есть чем поделиться это замечательно. Только вот какой вопрос, чем может с нами поделиться Донген? Как ругаться?

----------


## Kleon

Не все сидят в медитации по 10 лет, а затем изучают сутры. Насколько Вам известно некоторые проходя практику хенджа выбирают тот или иной вид обучения. Одни идут в школу сутр, другие практикуют дзен. Это раз. Кто сказал что когда вы пили чай, не получали дхарматок? Это два. В сутре неисчислимых значений сказанно, что каждый, кто обучает словам будды, следуя наставлениям подобен царю. В то время когда царь покидает престол и оставляет наместника. Если наместник исполняет все предписания того, каким должен быть царь, он по сути не отличается от царя. Это три. И кто сказал что Ву Бонг больше не приедет в Донецк? Лично я от него слышал как раз другое. В частности он сказал, что в Питер приезжал в этом году на длительный срок, и поэтому в следующем году не планировал туда ехать, а вот в Донецк как раз он и собирался. Что касается посвящений Донгена, то я немного знаю о них, но ничего Вам не скажу, без желания на то самого Донгена.

----------


## Kleon

И вообще. Глупцу нечему даже у Будды учиться, мудрец же может учиться у всех живых и не живых существ.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> а вы читали о чем пишет Донген ?


Читал, но оскорблений и другого криминала не  заметил (да и модерируется форум хорошо.). Вполне адекватный человек, с особенностями конечно, ну а кто из нас без особенностей?)
Я, например, прекрасно понимаю вас. Если бы я был в традиции так же как вы, я бы наверное также относился к таким людям, как Донген. Но есть ведь и такие люди как я. Я не в мейнстриме, так сказать, поэтому мне и защищать и защищаться не от кого. Поэтому согласитесь, что я могу относиться к Донгену спокойно. Оставляю ему право на существование и деятельность на благо жс.)

----------


## Kleon

И еще одна маленькая притча по поводу учителей, поведаная мне одним из знакомых Вон Кью Кита. Один ученик, который очень давно обучался у Вон Кью Кита однажды сказал: Шифу! Я так долго учусь у Вас, я во всем пытаюсь быть похожим на Вас, а никаких результатов так до сих пор и не достиг. Шифу ответил: это от того что ты пытаешься быть похожим на меня, а не открываешь свою природу сам. Мораль. Можно очень долго быть учеником мастера, но не стремиться понять всё самому. Каждый раз бегать за помощью, и в конце концов оказаться беспомощным. Я лично не знаю, что делают такие люди в дзен. Так же я не знаю что делают в дзен люди, полные своих мнений и суждений. История с Анандой или история про Нан Ина кажется проходит стороной.

----------


## Буль

> Один человек к примеру объявляет что может чему-то научить. Другие соглашаются его послушать. В чем проблема-то?


Я понимаю что проблема состоит в том что он связывает своё "учение чему-то" с вполне конкрентыми буддийскими методами, для которых нужна передача (инициация, ,ванг, посвящение, квалификация и т.д.), скрывая при этом есть ли у него на самом деле соответствующая квалификация.

Просто не хочется чтобы было как в известной песне:




> Здрасьте! Я родом из Бобруйска.
> Я - гуру, по-вашему это будет "учитель".
> Я щас вам расскажу о смысле жизни.
> Я, в натуре, профессионал, а не любитель.
> 
> Эй, ну ты там, на седьмом ряду, с портвейном!
> Ну че ты хлещешь из горла? Щас дам стакан.
> Вернешь с глоточком, но вообще-то ты бы лучше бы послушал, 
> Что тебе говорят, пока не шибко пьян.
> ...


Майк Науменко

----------


## warpig

> Не все сидят в медитации по 10 лет, а затем изучают сутры. Насколько Вам известно некоторые проходя практику хенджа выбирают тот или иной вид обучения. Одни идут в школу сутр, другие практикуют дзен. Это раз. Кто сказал что когда вы пили чай, не получали дхарматок? Это два. В сутре неисчислимых значений сказанно, что каждый, кто обучает словам будды, следуя наставлениям подобен царю. В то время когда царь покидает престол и оставляет наместника. Если наместник исполняет все предписания того, каким должен быть царь, он по сути не отличается от царя. Это три. И кто сказал что Ву Бонг больше не приедет в Донецк? Лично я от него слышал как раз другое. В частности он сказал, что в Питер приезжал в этом году на длительный срок, и поэтому в следующем году не планировал туда ехать, а вот в Донецк как раз он и собирался. Что касается посвящений Донгена, то я немного знаю о них, но ничего Вам не скажу, без желания на то самого Донгена.


Лена, вообще-то, говорила о том, что действительно образованный монах (уже довольно известный, кстати, и внутри Кореи) и не думает примерять себя на роль учителя, а вот Донген - запросто рядится без всякого угрызения. И кто Донгена оставил наместником-то? Кто определяет соответствие предписаний тому, что должно?
Про посвящения Донгена даже я уже догадался - "прямая линия от Бодхидхармы". Вспышка справа!

----------


## Ersh

> Что касается посвящений Донгена, то я немного знаю о них, но ничего Вам не скажу, без желания на то самого Донгена.


Вадза - Вы знаете о посвящениях Донгена из независимых источников, или со слов самого Донгена? Это Вы можете сказать?

----------


## dongen

меньше "пониманиЙ" и больше практики.
Мягко говоря, удивляет "черноротость" и "замутнённость" ряда товарищей в дхарме.
Простой совет-просьба: отделяйте зёрна от плевел и факты от мнений.
Ни один из негативноотзывающихся не в курсе как проходит у нас практика, зато мнений - пруд пруди. Понятно, что в Москве и др.  много сплетен, но при чём тут практика? Лжесвидетельства  - сплошь и рядом. Остаётся притча о дзен-мастере: "Неужели?"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А при чем здесь лжесвидетельства? Или Вас не просили покинуть общину за странные практики с баптистериями? Это сплетни?

----------


## warpig

> Попробую объяснить сей странный феномен. Те люди, которые чуть ли не боготворят учителей, находящихся в лоне традиции поэтому и склонны столь рьяно нападать на людей, претендующих на столь святое звание. Всё дело в психологии.


На "святое знание" претендовать трудно или невозможно вообще (если вы понимаете, о чем я). Правда в том, что людям знакомым с традицией, действительно есть с кем сравнивать. 




> У меня, например, такое отношение: есть великие учителя, есть не столь великие. Всякие нужны. Один человек к примеру объявляет что может чему-то научить. Другие соглашаются его послушать. В чем проблема-то?
> Заведет не туда, своротит с пути истинного? Да полноте. Человек же не бомбу учит собирать, а приобщает, знакомит с традицией. Даже если отсебятины много, если нашлись люди послушать значит в такой форме они и способны на тот момент усвоить учение.
> Зачем эти страсти-мордасти?) Битье по щекам?)


"Зачем" в том, что если человек прикрываясь традицией нанесет, как вы говорите, отсебятины (я бы и покрепче выразился) и *нанесет вред*, то это будет проецироваться на традицию. Хорошо бы вообще избежать нанесения вреда, или хотя бы ассоциации с традицией.

----------


## Поляков

> Лжесвидетельства  - сплошь и рядом.


Вам же нравится, dongen, когда столько человек вас обсуждают. Нечего жаловаться. Или прикройте тему.

----------


## warpig

> меньше "пониманиЙ" и больше практики.
> Мягко говоря, удивляет "черноротость" и "замутнённость" ряда товарищей в дхарме.
> Простой совет-просьба: отделяйте зёрна от плевел и факты от мнений.
> Ни один из негативноотзывающихся не в курсе как проходит у нас практика, зато мнений - пруд пруди. Понятно, что в Москве и др.  много сплетен, но при чём тут практика? Лжесвидетельства  - сплошь и рядом. Остаётся притча о дзен-мастере: "Неужели?"


Донген, не сочтите за оскорбление, но мы уже давно отделили. Вы - отнюдь не зерно. Людей, которых вы морочите, жалко.

----------


## dongen

> 2 Dongen
> А что я так искривленно понял? Вы еще ни разу не дали честного и прямого ответа на прямые вопросы. Вот и приходится пользоваться информацией из сторонних источников. Если же опираться на информацию из Ваших лотосоподобных уст, то картинка получается и вовсе удручающая. Всякие туманные намеки на какие-то инициации, которые Вы получили неизвестно от кого не выезжая из Донецка (кстати, инициация - это только начало какого-то процесса, объясняю Вам смысл этого слова), участие в семинаре каких-то врачей-биоэнергентиков, фейсконтроль этот пресловутый. И все это сдобрено призывами не оценивать (Вас ), и по-доброму к Вам относиться. Я отношусь к Вам по-доброму, хотя это может быть и непонятно из стиля моего общения. В силу своего малого разумения, я считаю, что Вы идете не по тому пути, и ведете не туда людей, которые Вам доверяют. Вы человек харизматичный, и деятельный, а это очень опасно, если Вы не воспринимаете ни малейшей критики.


Сударь, "критика" должна быть 1) - обоснована; 2) - конструктивна.
Кто Вам дал право и полномочия "оценить" правильно ли мы идём или не правильно? Вы - кто???
Какие порядки нам устанавливать и фейс-контроль - не Вашего круга компетенции, дома у себя устанавливайте или где Вас попросили.
"Какие-то врачи" реально спасли и помогли тысячам и десяткам тысяч людей (например, академик мануальной терапии РАН) - Вам то что до этого??? сидите себе тихо там и практикуете - замечательно  :Smilie:  , откуда у Вас берутся ложные высказывания? ложные мысли? так ли Вы практикуете? (мне отвечать на эти вопросы не надо, мне нет дела до Ваших подходов к пракике вовсе  :Big Grin: ).
Поток клеветы не прекращается как я погляжу и со стороны "держателей сайта", что наводит на определённые размышления, а именно: отделять зёрна от плевел.
Упрёк в "нечестных" ответах - очередное хамство, которое мне надоело уже с Вашей стороны, странно, что оно не надоело Вам самому - может черезчур "заигрались" аки дитя в горящем доме? Есть время на такие игры????!!!
у нас - нет. Кому и что отвечать - не Вам указывать, а если кто-то не допонимает - ну, ничего не поделаешь, дурь и неведение лечится практикой дхармы. Успехов в практике!
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

> Донген, не сочтите за оскорбление, но мы уже давно отделили. Вы - отнюдь не зерно. Людей, которых вы морочите, жалко.


как это Вы определили, что морочим??? Вы лично видели??? лично присутствовали? - правильный ответ: НЕТ!!!!
так может у Вас заморочилось где-то и что-то??? подумайте надосуге, пожалуйста.
Квансеум босаль!

----------


## dongen

> Вам же нравится, dongen, когда столько человек вас обсуждают. Нечего жаловаться. Или прикройте тему.


вы с ума сошли??? или память подводит??? о закрытии темы я просил уже неоднократно!!!! странно, что простое объявление о семинаре переросло в перемывание костей и поливанием грязью. Но что тут плохого? что тут хорошего? - да ничего! ни плохое, ни хорошее не владыки над нами.
Зато для толковых молодых людей будет наглядный урок - как ведут себя якобы "корифеи" в дхарме.
Здаётся мне, что такие же фарисеи и книжники Иисуса Христа заказали.  :Smilie: 
(ни в коем случае себя не сравниваю со столь великой личностью  :Smilie:  ) - это для тех, у кого шиза перекрывает и как следствие придумывают маниакальные  идеи и суждения о нас. Мы просто практикуем. И всё.
Спасибо г-ну Полякову - давайте тему закрывать. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Топпер

Я что-то упустил? про инку уже спрашивали?

----------


## Ersh

> Сударь, "критика" должна быть 1) - обоснована; 2) - конструктивна.
> Кто Вам дал право и полномочия "оценить" правильно ли мы идём или не правильно? Вы - кто???
> Какие порядки нам устанавливать и фейс-контроль - не Вашего круга компетенции, дома у себя устанавливайте или где Вас попросили.


Так я Вас сначала вежливо спросил, откуда у Вас посвящения, а в ответ получил только какие-то истерические заявления. Если бы Вы с самого начала ответили, как это полагается, я бы извинился и замолчал. И не обращался бы за информацией к людям, которые Вас сто лет знают, и которым Вы тут пытаетесь заткнуть рот.  Я никто, и звать меня никак, но Ваше нервное поведение в ответ на вопросы этого никто наводит на выводы.

----------


## warpig

> как это Вы определили, что морочим??? Вы лично видели??? лично присутствовали?
>  правильный ответ: НЕТ!!!!


Я лично (кхм), читаю что вы тут пишете. Да, морочите. Ответ правильный.




> так может у Вас заморочилось где-то и что-то??? подумайте надосуге, пожалуйста.


И к каким выводам я, по-вашему,  должен прийти при таких вводных? Учить вас никто не уполномачивал, да и еще и за деньги. Сколько можно думать-то.

----------


## Топпер

> Я никто, и звать меня никак, но Ваше нервное поведение в ответ на вопросы этого никто наводит на выводы.


Думаю, что администратор ресурса, на котором происходит размещение рекламы и воззрений того или иного направления, имеет право знать, что рекламируется через данный ресурс. И в этом смысле администратор очень даже "кто и как".

----------


## Ersh

Да, и в общем, как потенциальный потребитель этих рекламируемых услуг, любой участник Форума, может задать такие вопросы.

----------


## dongen

тупая конкуретная борьба, если уж на такой язык перешли. "Типа: вот у нас "ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ" традиция! а у Вас - нет!"  :Smilie: 
"Человек, человек,ты туда не ходи, ты - сюда ходи!"  :Smilie: 
примитивно. Возможно, для кого то в этом смысл практики? не знаю....  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> о закрытии темы я просил уже неоднократно!!!!


Вы автор темы и можете ее закрыть в любой момент.

----------


## warpig

> тупая конкуретная борьба, если уж на такой язык перешли. "Типа: вот у нас "ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ" традиция! а у Вас - нет!" 
> "Человек, человек,ты туда не ходи, ты - сюда ходи!" 
> примитивно. Возможно, для кого то в этом смысл практики? не знаю....


Так, собственно, вы же довольно откровенно требуете денег (за то, что вы называете обучением).
Золотое правило нормального организатора буддийского мероприятия - быть в минусе и такие категории к нему просто неприменимы. В отличии от вас.

"Человек, ты туда просто не ходи, в таймырского дурака не садись играть"

----------


## Топпер

> тупая конкуретная борьба, если уж на такой язык перешли. "Типа: вот у нас "ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ" традиция! а у Вас - нет!"


Вообще говоря, на такой язык перешли вы, а не ваши оппоненты.

----------


## Топпер

2 dongen

У меня такой вопрос:
1. Что, по вашему мнению, связывает человека с Буддизмом?
2. Кто, по вашему мнению, имеет право учить Дхамме?

----------


## Ersh

> тупая конкуретная борьба, если уж на такой язык перешли. "Типа: вот у нас "ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ" традиция! а у Вас - нет!" 
> "Человек, человек,ты туда не ходи, ты - сюда ходи!" 
> примитивно. Возможно, для кого то в этом смысл практики? не знаю....


При чем здесь традиция? Не надо отождествлять себя с традицией. Какая-то у Вас особая традиция?

----------


## dongen

> Вы автор темы и можете ее закрыть в любой момент.


да??? благодарствую, а как? не нашёл окошечка? - можно и в приват скинуть инструкцию. 
Квансеум босаль!

----------


## dongen

> Так, собственно, вы же довольно откровенно требуете денег (за то, что вы называете обучением).
> Золотое правило нормального организатора буддийского мероприятия - быть в минусе и такие категории к нему просто неприменимы. В отличии от вас.
> 
> "Человек, ты туда просто не ходи, в таймырского дурака не садись играть"


это у Вас такие правило? а с мозгами всё в порядке? - простите за грубость (может дойдёт). Сори, если Вы миллионер - то ноу проблем, можете оплатить приезд любого мастера к нам, его проживание, участие ряда "юных адептов" и др. Вот это на практике докажете свои слова. Можете и просто что-то организовать у нас (например, ретрит) - с радостью будем Вам признательны, более того поможем и поддержим как сможем.
Квансеум босаль!

----------


## Ersh

Если работать, то можно заработать и на приезд Мастера.

----------


## Поляков

> да??? благодарствую, а как? не нашёл окошечка? - можно и в приват скинуть инструкцию. 
> Квансеум босаль!


Нажимаете кнопку "Ответ", прокручиваете вниз и в разделе "Дополнительные опции" находите подраздел "Управление темой", там есть чекбокс "Закрыть эту тему после размещения сообщения".

----------


## dongen

Выражаю всем большую признательность за такое беспокойство о судьбах мира. Огонь бодхичитты горит в Ваших сердцах - и это, пожалуй, самое главное.
Вы все станете буддами!
Намо Будда!

----------

